# A few insects from today



## Fdee (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## orionmystery (Jun 12, 2014)

Lovely shot. I see only the midge image.


----------



## Fdee (Jun 13, 2014)

orionmystery said:


> Lovely shot. I see only the midge image.







The rest are in the background of this shot


----------

